# Post Pictures of your PLANTED Tank here!



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Hellooo! 
I started this thread because I love looking at planted tanks. Unfortunately, it takes a very long time to search through the main tank sticky here to look for them, as many aren't planted. They are gorgeous and I love them all, but sometimes I'd just like to look at other people's planted tanks for inspiration ~ or just to look! So please post pictures of your planted tanks :{D


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

This is my first planted setup, plan to propagate the plants to fill it out more and do a blackwater setup.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Just today I took out the plastic plants and put 4 real ones in: 2 dwarf pongol in the front, and a purple wattle (middle back) and a wisteria (back right). Sorry they're hard to make out because of the yellow-green background color.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

need i say more?


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a quick note for LeroyTheBetta... thank you for naming my plants for me as I didnt know what they were. I was told at the pet store (that couldnt tell me what they were) that yes they will take root on their own. I just tucked mine into the gravel. They do seem to have a tendancy to float tho. I know old methods were wrapping a bit of lead around the base of the plant but we all know lead is just bad so maybe along the same line but with a different material


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

BTW great looking tanks to all posting members


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Spongebob... out of curiosity, how r u controlling your filter outlet? It looks quite powerful?


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

forgot to add my pic to my post... No fish due to cycling a new tank


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah its a 5-15gal filter so i just covered it with a bit of floss and a rubber band


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is my list of plants Plants:
Anubais
Anacharis 
Banana Plant
Amazon Sword
Java Fern (tied to Mopani wood)
Argentine Sword
Compacta


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

@HarleyRigid- You can tie the plants to a rock to weigh them down. =)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

My tank:








1. Anacharis
2.Hygrophila
3 & 4. Java ferns
5. Pothos/Devil's Ivy
6. Arrowhead plant
7. Lucky Bamboo
8. More hygrophila


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Leroy the Betta and Harley Rigid, you both have a terrestrial plant in your fish tanks.  Purple Waffle is often sold in pet stores as an aquatic plant, but it is not. It will eventually rot and die in your water.. If you recently purchased these and still have the receipt you might want to return them. If not, you should consider taking them out and sticking them in a vase of water until they root. Then you can use them as house plants.

Here's my planted 29G:



Some of the plants are unhappy because I moved them around a few days ago. Some of the species include: Christmas moss, Java Fern, C. wendtii, R. rotundifolia, H. difformis, Stargrass, Red Nesea, Lilaeopsis.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I see many people being cheated into buying non-aquatic plants. While these plants can look pretty, they are terrestrial so they will eventually "drown" and start fouling the water. Oftentimes, Their roots are the first to rot so you dont even notice. I have composed a short list of plants I have seen sold in stores. They come under many fancy names you you will have to recognize them by how they look and avoid them.

PLANTS TO AVOID (TERRESTRIAL)

1. Purple Waffle









2. Dracanea (also avoid other striped plants as these are rarely aquatic)









3. Pothos









4. Lucky Bamboo









5. Mondo Grass









6. Peace lily









7. Arrowhead plant









8. Umbrella Plant









Alternate Source:
http://www.sydneycichlid.com/non-aquatic-plants.htm


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Busted said:


> This is my first planted setup, plan to propagate the plants to fill it out more and do a blackwater setup.


Wow~ What's that big blob in the middle? Driftwood? Bogwood? Rock? I can't tell~ but it looks great! 


spongebob said:


> need i say more?


I LOVE the vintage metal frame! 


HarleyRigid said:


> forgot to add my pic to my post... No fish due to cycling a new tank


What's in the bag~ food for ammonia? 


Alex09 said:


> My tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I <3 the platys. Aren't they so pretty? 


Alex09 said:


> I see many people being cheated into buying non-aquatic plants. While these plants can look pretty, they are terrestrial so they will eventually "drown" and start fouling the water. Oftentimes, Their roots are the first to rot so you dont even notice. I have composed a short list of plants I have seen sold in stores. They come under many fancy names you you will have to recognize them by how they look and avoid them.
> 
> PLANTS TO AVOID (TERRESTRIAL)
> 
> ...


I loled so much when I saw dracanea and umbrella plant in my lfs. I have those plants in my front yard! XD


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

That blob is a small sized Mopani wood from Petco. I boiled it about 6 times till the water was a dark tea like color then replaced with fresh water and repeated, and it still discolored my water a little but I like the more natural "black water" look, and the female Betta seem more active with live plants with the darker water


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

This is my 23 gallon tank. It has 3 Amazon Swords , lots of vallis , some Hornwort , Christmas moss , Ludwigia repens , Java fern,some plant I cant remember and some HC.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful tanks guy's!
"I have planted tanks!" *lol* if u count two moss balls in each tank *hehehe* I tried with hornwort and duckweed before, but they quickly drove me crazy, what with the hornwort shedding everywhere and the duckweed sticking to everything, mostly during a water change. I cupped my betta's and went outside to get rid of the plants and hose down the tanks.

I'm very picky about cleanliness, I like my tanks spotless and easy to handle. So until I find a non-shedding, non-sticking, me proof plant I'll buy every moss ball I can find. *lol*


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alex09 said:


> I see many people being cheated into buying non-aquatic plants. While these plants can look pretty, they are terrestrial so they will eventually "drown" and start fouling the water. Oftentimes, Their roots are the first to rot so you dont even notice. I have composed a short list of plants I have seen sold in stores. They come under many fancy names you you will have to recognize them by how they look and avoid them.
> Alternate Source:
> Non Aquatic Plants


Great post! The mods really should pin that.

Jimi's Tank:


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow Kelly, That tank is just stunning!


----------



## hailukah (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok, I'll bite.

I posted this in another thread last week, but since it's planted I'll put it here too.

It's a 10 gallon with a single Red Male Betta, 20 watts of 6500K CFL, and Anubias, Java Fern, Wisteria, and a couple other plants that are "Semi-Aquatic". I'll just be keeping those until I order some moss and a floater.

Today I started DIY CO2. Hopefully the fern and anubias will fill out and then I'll quit using it.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice background!


----------



## hailukah (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL Thanks. That's the curtain on the bedroom window.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

hailukah said:


> LOL Thanks. That's the curtain on the bedroom window.


Ohh hahaha! I thought it was a 3D wood background :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've only got two 'real' planted tanks at the moment:




























This first tank used to house what I thought was two females. But yesterday they were in together and one of them had built a bubblenest, and from the look of its fins and lack of egg spot I'm guessing it's actually a male. 

This tank has a mixture of different types of _Anubias_ and one remaining piece of narrow-leaf java fern. 










This smaller tank is about 7 gallons, and has a mixture of Crypts (some of which have melted and been cut back) and _Anubias. _


----------



## hailukah (Nov 13, 2010)

I really like the look of rimless tanks. Maybe one day I'll get one :-D


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I've only got two 'real' planted tanks at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: 
So jealous!!!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's my divided ten gallon. This is a pic of when I first set it up, it now has a baffle and Bloom! He loves peeking out of the cave. When he saw me taking pictures of him today, he poked his head out and flared. XD


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Here are few of my planted tanks...all natural planted with dirt from my yard, potting soil, kitty litter, clay, sand caps with some small pea gravel sizes range from 75g to 1gal


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

LittleBettaFish, where did you get the rimless tank? It's really nice.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I got them from an Australian supplier, but they are the DoAqua brand. They are a cheaper alternative to the ADA range of tanks, which I know a couple of online companies distribute in America. 

Here's my big 3 foot tank. It's going to house a group of _Betta Uberis_ in the future, but now it's just sitting on the floor because it weighs forty kilograms with nothing in it and I can't shift the thing!










The glass is 1cm thick. The downside of rimless tanks is that the glass is thicker and so they're heavier than tanks with rims and braces.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, OFL I love your wild look. In your guppy tank, what are those long grass-like plants in the background? I need something to fill out my 16. 

Everyone has GORGEOUS tanks! I took all new pics today. All of mine are a big mess except Wraith's. His actually looks planned. 


Kilo... You can see how monstrously huge he's gotten. That's a 10 gallon tank!









Tango, showing off for the camera as usual. I'm in the process of replacing the lights on all these hex 5s with 6500k. The bulbs they came with are 4500k.









Wraith, I tried to make his look tropical? I dunno. Hehe.









Logan! He made a lil bubble nest this morning! You can just see it between the thermometer and the water lettuce. Looks like a white line.









Endler/Corydoras tank. You can see lots of Endler's but no corys.


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll keep the name of the brand in mind. I think I'd like something like that for a future tank.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

heres my 10 gallon. there's 3 cories in there somewhere. oh, vaygirl, those look like corckscrew vals to me. i have some, but they don't look that nice


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> My tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice panda platy=)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks 

OFL & Vaygirl: Stunning tanks! What is that floating plant with the feathery roots? I first thought it was hornwort lol. It looks very nice!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's mini water lettuce. I got it from some guy on ebay. The roots are even more gorgeous in person. They get water bubbles caught in them and they shimmer. It's like little fairy lights. I love them. They grow like crazy though. I have to pull a couple new ones out every few days. Here's what they look like up top:









Don't mind Logan guarding his TINY bubblenest. LOL!!!

Edit - Alex, I LOVE your tank. It looks so much more tidy then mine do. Major jealous.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Great post! The mods really should pin that.
> 
> Jimi's Tank:


Wow~ That banana plant is amazing! Do you sell? 



LittleBettaFish said:


> I've only got two 'real' planted tanks at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first tank looks beautiful only halfway filled up like that! 
And also~ where you'd get teh wood for the 7 gallon? 



vaygirl said:


> It's mini water lettuce. I got it from some guy on ebay. The roots are even more gorgeous in person. They get water bubbles caught in them and they shimmer. It's like little fairy lights. I love them. They grow like crazy though. I have to pull a couple new ones out every few days. Here's what they look like up top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow~ what's mini water lettuce? I'm getting frogbit~ but seeing how nice this looks and hearing about how fast it grows~ I'm going to have to look it up!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Vaygirl-those are both sagittaria and vallisneria-some corkscrew, giants, jungle, italian

Floating plants with the long roots-water lettuce

Those are kinda old pics-and nearly every tank is stocked different now as far as fish species...that 25gal with the guppies is now a grow out for..you guessed it...Bettas...laffs.....the gold body fancy tail guppy are in the 55g with the BN albino long fin plecos, RCS and a few Bettas and the gray body fancy tail guppies in the 75g with about 40 Bettas, RCS and BN pleco...the 10g on the lower level stand is now a 20g and the 10g moved along with another 10g used for spawning Bettas, Neon tetra, long fin gold and/or silver Danios (not at the same time) with RCS in one 10g and the yellow color morph shrimp in the other......a lot more plants in all the tanks......right now I have 13 tanks planted like this and one 10g that is floating plants with sand and oak leaf substrate for the marble crayfish...I need to take some up-dated pic...laffs....


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

OFL your tanks are amazing  I like the vallisneria is it easy to grow and find?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just found out water lettuce is illegal in California  still gonna try to look for it though :twisted:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Just found out water lettuce is illegal in California  still gonna try to look for it though :twisted:


Why would it be illegal?!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Leroy's place, with the live plants - temporarily placed, for now at least.

2 dwarf pongol - front left & right
ambulia (I think) - back left
purple waffle - back middle
wisteria - back right
java fern - right










I'll keep the purple waffle as long as it's doing well (just found out it's not an aquatic plant).


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Just found out water lettuce is illegal in California  still gonna try to look for it though :twisted:


Yeah, but you can have up to an ounce of marijuana ;-)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Why would it be illegal?!


Because it's an invasive weed and could mess up the ecosystem.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Because it's an invasive weed and could mess up the ecosystem.


Oh, ok.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, I like Leroy's place. Very pretty!

I didn't know that about California.


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

This is my ten gallon. In the top terra cotta bowl I have two java ferns and in the bottom I have java moss. Along the back I have five bamboo. There are three aponogetons and one anubias round leaf (to the right).










Really tall bamboo- What everyone else sees!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

JD3P said:


> This is my ten gallon. In the top terra cotta bowl I have two java ferns and in the bottom I have java moss. Along the back I have five bamboo. There are three aponogetons and one anubias round leaf (to the right).
> 
> 
> View attachment 21547
> ...


Wow! That's really awesome and zen like-I also like the placement of the heater and the waves of sand, everything's really cool, how long have you had that tank for?


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

sjones said:


> Wow! That's really awesome and zen like-I also like the placement of the heater and the waves of sand, everything's really cool, how long have you had that tank for?


Thanks! I've actually only had it set up like that about a month now. I changed it around a few times and added some plants since then. I'm still waiting on Nymphaea rubra (type of water lily) to arrive in the mail. I'm thinking I'll probably add a floating plant at some point. And some more plants that don't grow tall.


----------



## Apocalypse (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Apocalypse said:


>


Nice! What are the 3 plants near the rock called? They look familiar but I can't remember the name /=

All these planted tanks are inspiring me. If (Notice: I said IF) I get my tank setup, I'll post pics of it here (But to be honest I haven't planned where the plants are going to go even though I already ordered the... Lol there is NO theme)


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

Almost a year since I started this tank and Bob is still a very happy camper in it.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 30, 2010)

JB5 said:


> Almost a year since I started this tank and Bob is still a very happy camper in it.


That tank is lovely! Where'd you get it? And how many gallons is it?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Nice! What are the 3 plants near the rock called? They look familiar but I can't remember the name /=
> 
> All these planted tanks are inspiring me. If (Notice: I said IF) I get my tank setup, I'll post pics of it here (But to be honest I haven't planned where the plants are going to go even though I already ordered the... Lol there is NO theme)


It looks like Anubias, with some aponogeton and Java Fern. Not 100% sure, though.

I'll get my planted tank pics up soon (2g hex, 10g QT).


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is my 15 gallon:









5 gallon eclipse:









5.5 gallon tank:









These two are my mom's tanks, but I thought I would share:


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

leaveittoweaver said:


> That tank is lovely! Where'd you get it? And how many gallons is it?


Thanks....Its a 6.6gal bookshelf tank from petco. Good tank just wish it was glass.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are a few of the tanks I have with plants/ ferns. Most of my tanks do not have gravel/ dirt for many types of plants. Java fern and anubias seems to like to grow attached to driftwood, rocks or petrified wood. 

Here is our 29 gallon goldfish tank with java fern and anubias. 



















Here is our 10 gallon sorority overcrowded with java fern. 

















Here are some older pictures of my other sorority tank.


----------



## Apocalypse (Nov 3, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Nice! What are the 3 plants near the rock called? They look familiar but I can't remember the name /=
> 
> All these planted tanks are inspiring me. If (Notice: I said IF) I get my tank setup, I'll post pics of it here (But to be honest I haven't planned where the plants are going to go even though I already ordered the... Lol there is NO theme)


2 plants on the left are Anubias, the 3 around the rock are Amazon Sword, and the one on the right is Java Fern.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

My-O-My...we have some awesome planted tank keepers on this site....they all look great.....


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

JB5 said:


> Thanks....Its a 6.6gal bookshelf tank from petco. Good tank just wish it was glass.


That really is a good looking tank. I was wanting one that was a more shallow than the standard tank.

Just lovely. :-D


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That bookshelf tank is actually on sale right now online for 39.19.


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Figured I might as well join in the fun. Haven't posted my tanks since I went to all live plants. 

My 12 gallon Eclipse. Platys, fancy guppies, glo-fish, couple corys, ghost shrimp and a black mystery snail. 



















My sorority. 









From left to right; Pinky, Queeny, Miss Fishy Fantastico, and Goldie Spawn.










My 10 gallon divided. 









Metallica peaking out from a crypt wendtii red.









My newest boy, Deuce Bigalow: Fish Gigolo. Who upon recent growth and fin expansion, appears to be a halfmoon crowntail doubletail. A rare fine at Petco.



















My divided 5 gallon. 









Orange Julius
















Chester Copperpot










And just for the heck of it, my RCS tank. 5 gallon.


















Hope you like them!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> great post! The mods really should pin that.
> 
> Jimi's tank:


gorgeous!  i love it!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW!!!  That picture of Metalica is great! And Duece is quite the looker! XD His fins are AMAZING! He's almost perfectly balanced! 
Your tanks are amazing rouge! =]


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

rogue619 said:


> And just for the heck of it, my RCS tank. 5 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to get my rcs! You have such lovely planted tanks!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

MMK said:


> Here is my 15 gallon:
> 
> 
> 5 gallon eclipse:
> ...


I LOVE that gravel! Where did you get it~ I MUST have some for my ADF tank! It's a beautiful color and shape. It has the beautiful look of black gravel with more natural tones. Its smooth, flat, and small enough not to hurt the frog but big enough so that he won't accidently suck some in. Its ... just... perfect. If I could anything in the world right now~ I'm not kidding~ I'd get that gravel. Where o' where did you get it? :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Here are few of my planted tanks...all natural planted with dirt from my yard, potting soil, kitty litter, clay, sand caps with some small pea gravel sizes range from 75g to 1gal


OFL!  You have such gorgeous tank setups!!!!!
I hope mine look nice when they're done!


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

zelilaa said:


> I LOVE that gravel! Where did you get it~ I MUST have some for my ADF tank! It's a beautiful color and shape. It has the beautiful look of black gravel with more natural tones. Its smooth, flat, and small enough not to hurt the frog but big enough so that he won't accidently suck some in. Its ... just... perfect. If I could anything in the world right now~ I'm not kidding~ I'd get that gravel. Where o' where did you get it? :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


Well, thanks SO much for the reply...unfortunately I don't know where you would find it! Years, and years ago my parents were really into finding things for aquariums in "nature" and using that instead of store bought items. I believe they found these rocks in the Gaspe Bay (http://www.infogaspesie.com/portrait.php) many years ago and have been sitting in a box until I asked about them. I boiled the c*** out of them and ensured they did not change the PH and here we are. I'm glad you like them, but sorry that I don't think you will find them in any store!

ETA: I have seen similar looking flat rocks in craft stores used for crafting. I don't know if they would be okay to use? Something like this: http://www.hancockfabrics.com/River...VproductId82454150VVcatId539993VVviewprod.htm


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I see many people being cheated into buying non-aquatic plants. While these plants can look pretty, they are terrestrial so they will eventually "drown" and start fouling the water. Oftentimes, Their roots are the first to rot so you dont even notice. I have composed a short list of plants I have seen sold in stores. They come under many fancy names you you will have to recognize them by how they look and avoid them.
> 
> PLANTS TO AVOID (TERRESTRIAL)
> 
> ...




lucky bamboo is not?????i have one in my 10 tank fully submerged for about 4 weeks and its not dying.... only little tip of its leaves are brown and shredded. hummmm...


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> lucky bamboo is not?????i have one in my 10 tank fully submerged for about 4 weeks and its not dying.... only little tip of its leaves are brown and shredded. hummmm...


It will start decaying more over time. It's up to you if you wanna keep it in until it happens more..it might start causing problems with the water quality though. I have bamboo in my tank, but it's really tall so the leaves are not submerged and it's okay like that.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, it really is just a matter of time before it starts rotting. I've seen it time and time again. You should take it out and stick it in a vase until it roots. Once it has a nice root system you can transfer it to a pot--they really are very nice houseplants.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, these are all very awesome tanks. Just looking at them makes me want to set up a new tank...


----------

